# Criticism Info & Guide



## Azeruth (Jan 12, 2018)

_*W*HAT IS CRITICISM? O HELP ME_
WHAT TO EXPECT WHEN EXPECTING CRITICISM
​*Why is this a thing?*
We need to set  standards and specific language on what we expect/want out of you.  Even if it's rigid. If it's precise or atleast has a general concept going, there's less of a chance you'll run into trouble for breaking the rules or something that's highly encouraged among the section to increase productivity. But mostly, we don't want you to get out of line and lose a new artist.


*What's criticism?*
We don't mind if you're harsh. We don't ask for you to go easy on newbies here. However, we do ask you to chill the fuck out.

None of just this:


> That entry was trash and you should quit while you can.


We would discourage this talk, naturally, it's not against the rules because it's not flaming. But it doesn't count as constructive. It doesn't build on why the entry is trash. So if a contest rewards points for constructive criticism (and some do!), you're not going to get any.

This is what we encourage, promote, and so on:


> Entry wasn't good at all.
> 
> You need to add more depth to it. The shading is completely incorrect and the linework is sloppy, so try steadying your hand with your pencil more.


It can be as detailed and sophisticated as you want, as long as you aren't attacking the art and ripping it apart without actually saying _why_. The artist needs to make sense of why you're saying these things. Saying they're awful/bad/etc is a start and there's nothing inherently wrong with it, but that's all it is - a start. So try helping, try being productive as possible. We're not asking you to write 500 word essays, just something that pushes people along.


----------



## fuff (Feb 20, 2018)

is there a master list which has the total points instead of what we got in each comp?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

fuff said:


> is there a master list which has the total points instead of what we got in each comp?


----------



## fuff (Feb 20, 2018)

points are all scattered there tho....you really want me to do math and figure it out?!


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

fuff said:


> points are all scattered there tho....you really want me to do math and figure it out?!


Yes.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

